# Nave's Study Bible, Revised and Expanded Edition



## yeutter (Feb 18, 2011)

Recently a Burmese Baptist Minister saw my copy of the *Nave's Study Bible, Revised and Expanded Edition* which was published by Baker in 1978. He was very impressed by the Old Testament - New Testament Cross Reference Index and by the Outline and Index on the Trinity and the Covenant of Grace which are found in the back of the Bible.
Apparently Baker no longer publishes the Nave's Study Bible. Did Baker or any other publisher print the Old Testament - New Testament Cross Reference Index, the Outline and Index on the Trinity and the Covenant of Grace, and the Outline and Index on the Sovereignty of God in any other book or format?


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 18, 2011)

Does this have what you're looking for? Nave's Topical Bible Online

Also, here's a used one for $34.


----------



## yeutter (Feb 18, 2011)

*Nave's Topical Bible & Nave's Study Bible are not the same.*

The Topical Bible is not the same as the study Bible and does not include the outline and index on the Holy Trinity.
I am thinking of contacting Baker and seeing if they will grant permission to translate the Outline and Index on the Holy Trinity into Burmese & Kachin. Has anyone worked with Baker on a similar project.


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 18, 2011)

yeutter said:


> The Topical Bible is not the same as the study Bible and does not include the outline and index on the Holy Trinity.
> I am thinking of contacting Baker and seeing if they will grant permission to translate the Outline and Index on the Holy Trinity into Burmese & Kachin. Has anyone worked with Baker on a similar project.


 
Ahh, of course. However, the second link in fact concerns the Nave's Study Bible (1978 ed. - Baker?)


----------

